# Ive Been Here for 4 Frickin Years???



## lesofprimus (Jul 11, 2008)

I just happened to notice that my join date was July 2004... That means Ive been posting here and generally harrassing moronic meatballs for as long as I was in High School...

Four years....

The fact that this place has kept my intrest going for 4 years is commendable.... I dont think its the subject content of this site, but the excellent Members and Mods/Admins that we have gathered through the years....

You guys are all top notch in my book and I value each and every one of u fu*ks as good friends....

Thanks for a great 4 years and many more....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2008)

> You guys are all top notch in my book and I value each and every one of u fu*ks as good friends....



You're at the top of that list as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm with you on that NJ!! 

and to many more, mate!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2008)

I've only been here a bit over a year, but the friends and friendships I've managed to obtain are priceless. I hope, in the years to come, I can meet
some of you eyeball to eyeball. Wayne.... you're on my list !!

As the old man of the forum, this means a lot...

Charles


----------



## v2 (Jul 11, 2008)

and I'm with NJ and Wayne of course


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dan, YOU and the members of this forum...you're all at the top of my list! Waiting for you to show up in Glasgow Dan, so that I can buy you a "few" drams of good quality single malts....get your guard down, as you and any other veteran has won my undying gratitude and admiration for a job well done! I'm in debt to you, a debt that I'll never be able to pay back...

To you and your family's health, to your wounded and lost friends, Bless You...Slante'!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 11, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> You guys are all top notch in my book and I value each and every one of u fu*ks as good friends....
> 
> Thanks for a great 4 years and many more....



It's been a great 16 months for me. Couldn't agree more with these sentiments!

To all the Mods/Admins/members....... 

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2008)

I looked and saw that I joined in June of 2004. 

I couldn't agree with you more, Les. Well said. Especially the "you f*cks" part!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 11, 2008)

What ?? not mention of me the most unappriciated member on the forum....

Nah you are all god blokes and i'd share a beer in a pub with you any day, even though that would get you arrested as i'm under age....
Cheers Boys
Aussie 1001


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gentlemen or f###s as les put it, ive been here for a few months, but gotta say you guys are great anybody stops by my place the beers on me


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2008)

Hard to believe it's been that long, Dan. Good to see you still here after all the insanity that has gone on over that time. It's been a heck of a ride. Here's to many more years of fun and lots of airshows!


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 11, 2008)

Long may you* REIGN*


----------



## Heinz (Jul 11, 2008)

Summed up well in the first post. THis is a forum of friends which is why it is the BEST on the net.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's to your next 10,000 posts Les.


{and your next 1,000 meatballs!}


----------



## Erich (Jul 11, 2008)

my gosh Dan you're right I joined up in 04 as well............must have been a great year ~

E ♫ ♪


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2008)

Way to go, Les  
I've been here about 1/2 of that time and have 1/8 of your posts


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Way to go, Les
> I've been here about 1/2 of that time and have 1/8 of your posts.



Mon Ami.... perhaps you are spending too much time in the Breaking News
thread, and are not perusing the forum ?? 

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Mon Ami.... perhaps you are spending too much time in the Breaking News
> thread, and are not perusing the forum ??
> 
> Charles



Ah is that it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2008)

Its been a great time as well! I have to agree with you Dan. You all are great friends!


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive been here for a few months, and anytime i get a week off too come home i always stop too say hi, even know les does,nt like my grammer, i just let it slip of my tail , i like alot of the guys here !!!!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry never noticed you on this forum before


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, PB, I really liked you. Would have been nice to see those planes up there. Until we meet again.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 11, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> What ?? not mention of me the most unappriciated member on the forum....
> 
> Nah you are all god blokes and i'd share a beer in a pub with you any day, even though that would get you arrested as i'm under age....
> Cheers Boys
> Aussie 1001



that hasn't stopped me 

Here to you dan and all the other members here. I consider everyone here a great friend and I have enjoyed my 21 months here!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well what can i say i've been here nearly 1 year and i've had a ton of fun and learned a hell of a lot during my time here. And others have said this is a great place to discuss. Cheers to you guys for such a great forum.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Oh, PB, I really liked you. Would have been nice to see those planes up there. Until we meet again.



Yeah lots of good folks on this site!

I've had some bad luck this summer, I always seem to be a week late or a week early for the events! I was in Reading the week after the show, and I was down in Niagara a week early. Oh well... 

Hey Njaco are you close to Camden? 
Have you been to the airshow there?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm just below Camden where the only airshow is when the .45 cal. bullets criss-cross the .22 cal. over Federal Street. I stay the 'ell out of that city!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

It'll be my second anniversary next month....this place with all you great people has become like a second home from home online....you've become closer to me than friends, I wouldn't mind to call you all my brothers....you're all second to none in my book!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the words and thoughts fellas.... This is a great place and although we've lost 2 of our most Senior Members, Cheddarcheese and The Lanc Kicks Ass, this place has truly grown into a second home for me...

One day, we are gonna have a humongous meet and greet....

Someday..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

And I want to see that Nashorn built by then brother!


----------



## Soren (Jul 12, 2008)

A great forum with many great members!

Would love to have BBQ party with you all some summer


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2008)

Although I don't know them, I do go though the old posts and do miss 
Lanc and Cheddar. The last pieces of the puzzle.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

Never had the pleasure of meeting CC or Lanc I think....whatever happened to them?


----------



## Soren (Jul 12, 2008)

Been a REAL long time since I heard anything from Lanc Cheddar on this forum. Cheddar was the first guy to bid me welcome to the forum when I joined in Feb 2005.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> ....
> 
> One day, we are gonna have a humongous meet and greet....
> 
> Someday..



Chino 2009 perhaps?

I remember my first post back in 2005. I put up my chino pic of when they had the 5 P47's flying. I think i gave some people a heart attack!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not surprised mate!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lucky, its hard to read what your saying, with that distracting avatar on the left.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes please change your avatar. It is very nice, but distracting.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2008)

U think that ones bad??? I got one that I cant use for fear of my Bride breaking my computer...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2008)

I did not say it was bad, just distracting...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't think that I've ever read my own posts so much before....


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

Trackends avatar is a good one too.


----------



## Erich (Jul 12, 2008)

speaking of Lanc and Chedder cheese where are those two turds anyway ?  

are they married, in jail, pushing mops in a rest home............what ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lanc went to work for Westland Helicopter out of school. Cheddar I haven't heard from nor know about. Last I contacted them both, Cheddar was finishing up his studies.

I think they had a falling out with the Forum when Lanc exceeded 20,000 posts and was somewhat ridiculed. Cheddar followed suite and bailed along with him. If there is another story, I would like to hear it.

I sent them both PMs when they left, but only heard back from CC. Miss 'em both actually. They kinda made the forum for me when I first joined.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 12, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Never had the pleasure of meeting CC or Lanc I think....whatever happened to them?



Moved on in life perhaps? I think they were both about 18 or 19 right?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2008)

I'l late on this one - piss on all of ya's - ya sound like a bunch on sentimental women......

Just kidding - I hope we could someday have a massive meeting where we'll have to shout over roar of low flying warbirds just to have a conversation.....

BTW - I'm in California right now - quick trip, heading home early tomorrow morning.


----------



## drgondog (Jul 12, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'l late on this one - piss on all of ya's - ya sound like a bunch on sentimental women......
> 
> Just kidding - I hope we could someday have a massive meeting where we'll have to shout over roar of low flying warbirds just to have a conversation.....
> 
> BTW - I'm in California right now - quick trip, heading home early tomorrow morning.



I'm with you Joe -all this talk about 'i love you, man" and how wonderful the Mods/Admis were so wonderful just reeked of estrogen.. jeeeesus keee risst!

I'm jes all a flutter!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2008)

Out in my neck of the woods Joe? Working on someone's annuals again?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I sent them both PMs when they left, but only heard back from CC. Miss 'em both actually. They kinda made the forum for me when I first joined.



What is CC's email?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't have it, Adler. Sorry.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2008)

Cheddarcheese last posted on 3/6/07 and last visited the site on 6/14/07...

The Lanc last posted on 3/18/07 and last visited the site on 4/15/07....


----------



## Freebird (Jul 13, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I think they had a falling out with the Forum when Lanc exceeded 20,000 posts and was somewhat ridiculed.



Not ridiculed by Der Adler I would guess....  

Doesn't really seem like a strong reason to quit?

I read some of the old threads, the only one who seemed to mention the # of posts was that "Lunatic".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2008)

I was only kidding with him. We changed his post count because he was bragging about being the first member of 20,000 posts. We were going to put his post count back to what it was after we had some fun with him.

I hope that was not the reason he left.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2008)

> I read some of the old threads, the only one who seemed to mention the # of posts was that "Lunatic".



That is "He Who Shall Not Be Mentioned" or something like that.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont' think so Adler. It wasn't any one thing. I think is was a multiple of things. The kidding we gave him, he was graduating from school, getting his first internship with Westland and probably putting some money in his pocket.

And we all know where money leads...

to the vagina.


----------



## Erich (Jul 13, 2008)

doubt it seriously, he's got a job somewhere else without PC access....he's gone like several of the other notables, I see this all the time on other forums for various reasons

so the question remains then, if after 10 years will we then start to mutate as the latter mug-shot photos put in by Les ?? arg ............ !


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2008)

Speaking od mugshots Erich, I need an updated pic of u, that shot of u on the bike is getting dated....


----------



## Erich (Jul 13, 2008)

gottcha Les what is it ........... 3 years old or older ?? don't have that helmet nor those sunglasses anymore


----------



## Maestro (Jul 13, 2008)

Geez... I also joined in 2004. In April, actually.

I agree this is a fantastic site.

**EDIT** Erich, I love your avatar.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2008)

I like it too.

Anyone know if Nonskimmer has "surfaced"? Miss that dude too. And PlanD. Haven't seen him for a while and I feel guilty that we crossed swords over the USAF Tanker thread. I miss his contributions too.


----------



## Soren (Jul 13, 2008)

Funny thing that you come to miss some of those you had the most furious debates with, isn't it ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yessir. And for those who might be in my sights, apologies in advance. If I cross the line, please PM me. I can throttle back when necessary. I honestly don't want to chase anyone away from this forum. Well may except Lunatic. He is his an exception.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Out in my neck of the woods Joe? Working on someone's annuals again?


Yep - an R-22 in Mojave and Jim Ostrich's L-29 - I had some help with that one


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I was only kidding with him. We changed his post count because he was bragging about being the first member of 20,000 posts. We were going to put his post count back to what it was after we had some fun with him.
> 
> I hope that was not the reason he left.


That's one of the reasons that I.....errrmmmm.....eeeehhh....enjoy this forum as much as I do, to have fun with someone or that you're getting the flak yourself. You'll have to be able to take as much as you can give and have a VERY thick skin, otherwise you won't last a week here I think...   
I hope to see some of the old hands back on the forum one day..


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 14, 2008)

is this same lanc who did the whoop-ass tamiya model of gibsons dam buster cause if is i had pm from him re plane?re site love-in its good to see we have some men who can say what they feel,thanks for all help and fun so far.


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2008)

I think is was university commitments that put pay to Lanc CC.
Mossies been a bit quiet as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

That's true Trackie, he's been MIA for a while too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, fingers crossed those MIA will return soon.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah.....now that we have the "Breaking News" thread!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 14, 2008)

pete_madi said:


> is this same lanc who did the whoop-ass tamiya model of gibsons dam buster cause if is i had pm from him re plane?re site love-in its good to see we have some men who can say what they feel,thanks for all help and fun so far.



Nope, they are talking about "The Lancaster kicks ass", on of our more distinguished members from the past. Last time he logged in was over a year ago.


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2008)

Marcel said:


> . Last time he logged in was over a year ago.



Not a pretty sight I can tell you


----------



## Marcel (Jul 14, 2008)

trackend said:


> Not a pretty sight I can tell you



I know, did some joking around with him as well in my "early months"


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2008)

He was an easy target...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 15, 2008)

trackend said:


> I think is was university commitments that put pay to Lanc CC.



Who was that girl in CC's Avatar? Maybe she has something to do with the fact he has no time for the forum?


----------



## Soren (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure PlanD will return. Now he just needs to concentrate on his studies so he can become a good aerodynamicist, which I understand is what he's trying to become. 

Great guy, hope he'll be back soon.


----------



## Clave (Jul 15, 2008)

3 years for me - where did that time go to?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2008)

Also three years for me...so many great people here, so much learned, what a nice time.Many thanks for you all for your patience and sense of humor., Especially for Dan who is always here.


----------



## Henk (Jul 15, 2008)

To my dear minister of [email protected] we will always regard you as a friend and the person that will always have something "nice" to say to the idiots out there.

04 was the year I finished school, was a great year loved it the very much.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank u guys....


----------



## Henk (Jul 15, 2008)

Pleasure Dan.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2008)

Christ almighty, I'm gone for a little while and everyone's testicles crawl inside and rename themselves ovaries. 

Yes, I am still alive and kicking. I got a distinction in my Aerospace Eng. Diploma and have recently been offered a job at Thomas Cook Airlines for a three year technicians apprenticeship. I'm moving to a tiny one bedroom apartment over in Manchester (about 60 mile from where I live now) and I'm going to live like a bum for a year until I get a proper wage (I'm only on £12k for the first year).


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats good news, Plan!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah it is, congrats.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 14, 2008)

Well done Plan D


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 14, 2008)

Great news Plan D, and nice to see you back mate.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 14, 2008)

Dan - are you getting all sentimental and soft? You should go crush someone instantly to repent 

PD - good deal and congratulations.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Second all the above..!!


----------



## Henk (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats Plan_D, hope everything work out mate and great to see your'e still around.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats Marc! Good to hear from you man!


----------



## Erich (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc ~ Rip it up !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just checked....Thursday next week, the 21 st, I've been doing two years of hard time, here on this asylum.....wooohooo me!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe now PD will have time to come visit us more than his lame ass has in the past year.... No more books or teachers dirty looks, just Pints of some good Ale and his Brothers here........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks for the words and thoughts fellas.... This is a great place and although we've lost 2 of our most Senior Members, Cheddarcheese and The Lanc Kicks Ass, this place has truly grown into a second home for me...
> 
> One day, we are gonna have a humongous meet and greet....
> 
> Someday..


Yeah, thanks for sharing your humanity and loving care with us, Dan. 

EDIT: I read the whole thread and learned what happened to CC SheepLover.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted by lesofprimus
> Thanks for the words and thoughts fellas.... This is a great place and although we've lost 2 of our most Senior Members, Cheddarcheese and The Lanc Kicks Ass, this place has truly grown into a second home for me...
> 
> One day, we are gonna have a humongous meet and greet....
> ...





Pisis said:


> Yeah, thanks for sharing your humanity and loving care with us, Dan.
> 
> EDIT: I read the whole thread and learned what happened to CC SheepLover.



The first toast on the agenda will for the veterans, for those that served, serve, will serve, for those that made the ultimate sacrifice....


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> The first toast on the agenda will for the veterans, for those that served, serve, will serve, for those that made the ultimate sacrifice....


Agreed, don't take me wrong.


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Pisis said:


> Yeah, thanks for sharing your humanity and loving care with us, Dan.
> 
> EDIT: I read the whole thread and learned what happened to CC SheepLover.



Those two were one of a kind.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2008)

Spammin freaks that they were, they're still missed...


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

He he he... Always screwed up a thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

A couple of caracters it seems...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like you and I, Lucky.....ummmm, you and me.......us two.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have NOOOO idea who you're reffering to.....


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

He he he...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2008)

I will try and visit more often; however I'm still not in the clear yet. I've got a big move to do and settling in with my meagre wage. Thanks everyone, and I do have to admit I miss the debates, arguments and banter on this site. 

Next time I step into an aircraft debate I can actually say I've worked on them !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll buy you a few pints mate....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2008)

U know Jan, if all of us ever get together, ur gonna be a broke fu*ker with all the pints u'll be buying...


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

No kiddin i think hes up to 2500 now that he owes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2008)

Everyother day he tells me he is going to buy me a pint. I am going to take him up on this! I will never have to buy a drink next time I am in England!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> U know Jan, if all of us ever get together, ur gonna be a broke fu*ker with all the pints u'll be buying...





wilbur1 said:


> No kiddin i think hes up to 2500 now that he owes





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Everyother day he tells me he is going to buy me a pint. I am going to take him up on this! I will never have to buy a drink next time I am in England!


Maybe so Dan Co, but....I'll be one happy broke f*cker, because of the simple reason that I can't think of beer/drink money better spent, on more deserving people...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

This last Thursday (21st) I have served two years in this asylum, where's MY party?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't tell me that nobody woke him up...is he still there?!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2008)

> Don't tell me that nobody woke him up...is he still there?!



He was the only one that showed up!


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2008)

You didn't get the herring I sent??? Weird.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2008)

Very kind of u to say that Jan.... I would be honored to drink all free drinks ur obligated to buy me...


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2008)

You'll be alright, Lucky..Les is a cheap drunk.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hmmmm.....a "cheap" drunk you say, how am I supposed to interpret that...??


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2008)

not quite "2 glasses of baby-cham and i'm anyone's" I think thats how 'Vivian' put it...BUT, close.  

Hes the epitome of quality, not quanity!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

He doesn't get all handsy after a pint of alcohol free beer then?


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Probably cant tell the differance


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Probably cant tell the differance


Already handsy before, or that he can't tell the difference between alcohol free beer and normal beer?


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2008)

NOW, i'm pleading the 5th!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh sure now she doesnt want to talk


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Typical isn't is Wilbur1? As soon as we get a bit close and things get sensitive they f*cking throw the bl**dy 5th in out faces!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2008)

A fifth of what exactly, Crown Royal????

I'll take that no problem....

As for u fu*kers talkin about my inebriation limit behind my back, I think that some temporary bannings could be in order if that sh!t dont cease and desist this fu*kin minute....

Starting with my Bride.... The 5th MY ASS!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's okay, Les. I understood what "cheap" meant.


----------



## Henk (Aug 26, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Maybe so Dan Co, but....I'll be one happy broke f*cker, because of the simple reason that I can't think of beer/drink money better spent, on more deserving people...



Free Beer, where and when?


----------

